

Ask HN: Why isn't there a 'Number of Users Online' feature on HN? - jeggers5


======
dmazin
Adding a single small feature doesn't take up that much space, but what
differentiates this small feature from another? Why not add that one, too?
Therefore only features that provide significant value exist.

------
staunch
What problem does that solve?

~~~
jeggers5
Many. You could for instance use it to post a submission when lots of people
are online.

Suppose that would just create a huge influx of new submissions though now I
think about it.

~~~
sorbus
Does it help to solve the problem of keeping the community from degrading?
That seems to be the main thing that PG cares about when adding features to
HN. If the only thing it make easier is targeting submissions for maximum
karma and visibility, then it seems to me like it would be more likely to
damage the quality of the community.

------
JimmyL
Why do you want one?

